# tête de turc



## melodybenyayer

Bonjour

S'il vous plaît, que veut dire l'expression "*tête de turc"* ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Cabeza de turco!! Igual que en espanol. Aunque tienes que tener en cuenta que aqui en Francia, esa expresion se utiliza en mas amplios contextos, siempre tendiendo a significar lo mismo (agravio sin motivo)
Ciao


----------



## melodybenyayer

Muchas gracias José.  Podría usted explicarme un poco más, es que yo no conozco esta frace en español, yo no tengo idea de lo que quiere decir ella?

Gracias


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Persona que sirve de ejemplo para otras sin ser culpable (normalmente se utiliza en forma negativa)


----------



## geve

Si cela vous intéresse, nous avions discuté de l'origine de cette expression dans ce fil du forum Français-Anglais (mais les explications sont essentiellement en français) : Tête de turc


----------



## melodybenyayer

Merci beaucoup, ahora entiendo bien.  En mi país decimos *pera de boxeo*
** El pobre es la pera de boxeo de la escuela*
**ohh!! mis amigos me tratan como pera de boxeo*

*Buenas noches*


----------



## Renaissance Woman

¿qué tal... chivo expiatorio? no sé si te conviene
peut-etre...chivo expiatorio c'est le meme que bouc emissaire?


----------



## totor

Renaissance Woman said:


> chivo expiatorio c'est le meme que bouc emissaire?



Exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Cosmic

Adicionalmente a lo dicho , esta expresión "Cabeza de turco" se utiliza también en Argentina para la situación en que una presona es enviada a hacer algo con la seguridad de que va ser punido pagando por los demás . "Lo mandaron de cabeza de turco"


----------



## Araña

Vaya, yo siempre había pensado que,en español, "cabeza de turco" sólo se utilizaba para designar a aquél que carga con una culpa colectiva, pero al parecer se usa también como equivalente a "pringadillo"(coloquial) : el que se lleva todos los golpes.
¿Es éste el significado exacto en francés, o está restringido a las burlas?


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

La expresión que da título a este hilo, *“tête de Turc”*, siempre me ha parecido difícil de traducir en español. Personalmente, dudo de la fiabilidad de la traducción que proporciona el _Espasa_ (a) para dicha locución, a saber:





> tête
> 
> t. de turc _fam_ cabeza de turco
> 
> Diccionario Espasa Grand: español-francés français-espagnol © 2000 Espasa-Calpe


Como explicaba geve en otro foro:


geve said:


> [...] en effet, « tête de turc » est plus courant que « bouc émissaire ». Mais il y a une nuance entre les deux termes : un bouc émissaire est quelqu'un à qui on fait porter le chapeau, qui trinque à la place des autres ; ça n'est pas tout à fait un synonyme de « tête de turc », à m[on] a[vis].



En cambio, si se cotejan las definiciones de varios diccionarios de lengua, se puede comprobar que en español tanto “cabeza de turco” como “chivo expiatorio” son presentados como sinónimos exactos e intercambiables.

Así, por ejemplo, bajo la subentrada “cabeza de turco”, leemos en el DRAE (b):





> (b)
> *
> cabeza de turco 1. *com. Persona a quien se achacan todas las culpas para eximir a otras. → cabeza.


Y bajo la subentrada  “chivo expiatorio” (→ chivo), proporciona primero el sentido recto de dicha locución y la segunda acepción remite a la de “cabeza de turco”.

Leemos el _Clave_ (c):





> (c)
> *
> cabeza de turco* s. com.
> 
> Persona sobre la que se hace recaer una culpa compartida por varios: _Nada se supo de los que habían planeado el asesinato y el cabeza de turco fue el que apretó el gatillo._ ≈ chivo expiatorio.


Por su parte, el _Espasa_ (d), bajo la subentrada “cabeza de turco”, remite directamente a “chivo expiatorio”:


> (d)
> 
> 12. cabeza de turco Véase *chivo expiatorio*. (→ cabeza)
> 
> *chivo expiatorio* Persona a la que se culpa de algo sin razón: _como no sabían quién lo había hecho, buscaron un chivo expiatorio_. → chivo.


Ahora bien, si nos atenemos a los registros históricos que se pueden recuperar mediante el _Tesoro lexicográfico de la lengua española_, en nuestra lengua la “cabeza de turco” llegó a designar antiguamente un artefacto cuya naturaleza era totalmente distinta, pues era empleado en las embarcaciones con fines ornamentales:





> (e)
> *
> cabeza de turco.* Art. Nav. Barrilete en forma de turbante que se hace en los guardamancebos de los portalones u otros cabos que se quieren adornar.
> 
> Zerolo, Elías. _Diccionario enciclopédico de la lengua castellana._ París: Garnier Hermanos, 1895.


En francés, la locución nominal “tête de Turc” designaba originalmente, en el mundo de las ferias, un _dinamómetro con el que se medía la propia fuerza, asestando un golpe en una cabeza cubierta con un turbante_ (cf. Le Petit Robert, Trésor de la langue française). Básicamente, se trataba del juego del martillo o del mazo. El siguiente grabado(1) permite hacerse una idea bastante gráfica de dicha “atracción”:







Puesto que la “cabeza de turco” era el blanco con el que los fortachones se ensañaban a punta de mazazos, por analogía llegó a designar en aquella lengua a la persona que es objeto de mofa y blanco de ataques, críticas y bromas. En el uso actual, dicho sintagma conserva ese sentido —no se trata, pues, de quien carga con las culpas de los demás—.

Dada la época en que aparecen los primeros casos de “cabeza de turco” en el CORDE, me pregunto si el uso figurado de “cabeza de turco” nos llegó —distorsionado, claro está— por medio del francés. Lo que me hace dudar de dicha etimología es el hecho de que, desde sus más tempranos usos en prosa, parece apuntar al significado actual que le dan el DRAE, el Clave y el Espasa, y no al significado que tenía y tiene todavía en francés.

Sea cual fuere su origen, el _Diccionario enciclopédico_ de don Elías Zerolo es el primero en proporcionar el uso figurativo de ese sintagma (f), con una definición que no difiere mucho de (b) (c) (d), que fueron presentadas más arriba:


> (f)
> 
> fig. y fam. Persona a quien se suele inculpar, haciéndolo servir de blanco por cualquier motivo o pretexto.


La RAE, por su parte, recoge ese lema por primera vez en 1914 con una definición semejante a la de Zerolo; pero no da cuenta del término marítimo, que sí aparece en su _Diccionario histórico_ de 1936.

Los ejemplos modernos (del siglo XXI) que se pueden recuperar por medio del Corpes XXI(2) permiten comprobar que ese significado (equiparable al “chivo expiatorio”) se ha mantenido:


> El que fuera responsable de Sanidad negó que Maeso hubiera sido utilizado como “chivo expiatorio o cabeza de turco” para liberar a la Generalitat de la posible responsabilidad derivada del contagio.
> 
> 2006 GARRIDO, LYDIA, (2006 , «Farnós explica que sospechó de Maeso porque la Casa de Salud vetó al médico en quirófanos» )(El País.com. Salud) [España] [Madrid, elpais.com/diario/salud, 2006-03-14]


¿Cómo traducir “tête de Turc” entonces?





melodybenyayer said:


> Merci beaucoup, ahora entiendo bien.  En mi país decimos *pera de boxeo*.
> 
> _El pobre es la pera de boxeo de la escuela.
> ¡Oh! Mis amigos me tratan como pera de boxeo._


Desconocemos el país del que hablaba Melody. Sin embargo, en Internet se encuentran casos de Colombia, de Venezuela y de México.


> “Es una infamia más”, dice René Bejarano, acostumbrado a ser la pera de boxeo.
> 
> Ramos Pérez, Jorge. «El suicida. Una carta falsa acusa un “desfalco” en el PRD.» _El Universal_ (México). 22 de junio de 2015. archivo.eluniversal.com.mx/nacion-mexico/2015/impreso/el-suicidauna-carta-falsa-acusa-un-8220desfalco-8221-en-el-prd-227185.htmlLa suma de carisma y excesos verbales de Chávez lo han convertido en un personaje mundial. La lista de insultos es larga. Ha llamado “cachorro del imperio” al mexicano Vicente Fox y “Vito Corleone” al presidente Álvaro Uribe. El rey Juan Carlos de Borbón se hizo célebre por mandarlo a callar. Pero es al presidente estadounidense George W. Bush a quien ha convertido en su ‘pera de boxeo’ verbal. Lo ha llamado “Mister Danger”, “borracho” y, en su salida más famosa frente a las Naciones Unidas, “el diablo”.
> 
> Torrado, Santiago. «Chávez: una década de campaña.» _Semana_ (Colombia). 12 de junio de 2008. www.semana.com/mundo/articulo/chavez-decada-campana/97999-3


¿Y en aquellas regiones donde dicha expresión no es usual ni idiomática con ese sentido figurado? ¿El “blanco de las burlas”, el “blanco de los ataques”, el “objeto de mofa”, el “objeto de críticas”?

Saludos,


swift
(1) Fuente de la imagen: http://blog.le-miklos.eu/?p=7514.

(2) Real Academia Española: Banco de datos (CORPES XXI) [en línea]. Corpus del Español del Siglo XXI (CORPES). <http://www.rae.es> [23 de julio de 2015]


----------



## swift

Dada la extensión de mi post anterior, me permito infringir excepcionalmente la regla de no publicar dos mensajes consecutivos para proporcionar un par de ejemplos contextualizados:


> *Tête de Turc* – Philippe Val répond à ses détracteurs (« Le Point »)
> 
> Concentrant les critiques depuis qu'il est à la tête de France Inter et qu'il en a chamboulé l'organisation pourtant rodée [...] Philippe Val défend ses choix dans une interview au _Point_. [...]
> 
> Pas gêné pour un sous par les critiques et les blagues que font sur lui les humoristes virés ou les membres de l'émission « Le Fou du roi» sur sa propre antenne [...], le directeur de France Inter se défend aussi de tout sarkozysme[.]
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...ilippe-val-repond-a-ses-detracteurs-le-point/


Por tratarse de un titular, el problema de traducción estriba en que, de no hallarse en el caudal fraseológico hispánico un equivalente directo igual de eficaz, se tendrá que optar por la equivalencia. Cabe destacar que ese titular recoge la pregunta del entrevistador de _Le Point_:


> _Êtes-vous blessé d’être devenu *la tête de Turc* de Stéphane Guillon ou de Gérald Dahan ?_
> 
> C’est anecdotique. Que voulez-vous ? Ce sont mes « pauvres », comme disait Mitterrand à propos des journalistes qui le pourrissaient à travers des livres à succès.
> 
> Berretta, Emmanuel. « Guillon, Porte, Dahan... Philippe Val répond à ses détracteurs. » _LePoint.fr._ 17 novembre 2010. www.lepoint.fr/chroniqueurs-du-point/emmanuel-berretta/guillon-porte-dahan-philippe-val-repond-a-ses-detracteurs-17-11-2010-1263638_52.php


El siguiente caso es todavía más interesante, porque se prestaría ser interpretado como sinónimo de _bouc émissaire_:





> _De l'intolérance et de l'hypocrisie
> _
> Oui, je me sens de plus en plus stigmatisée. Nous les fumeurs (...), *nous servons de tête de Turc*, pour faire oublier les autres dangers de la vie moderne, tout aussi graves pour la santé et coûteux pour la Sécurité sociale
> 
> Commentaire d’internaute (md halzmayer) suite à la publication d’un rapport de l’Office français de prévention du tabagisme appelant le gouvernement à prendre de nouvelles mesures pour réduire la consommation de tabac en France. « Nous les fumeurs, nous servons de tête de Turc. » http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...de-turc_1133070_3224.html#sUK5xlr2HcCpvdld.99


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Propongo: "el pato de la boda"...


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Propongo: “el pato de la boda”...


¡Eso era lo que buscaba! Desde ayer estaba dándole vueltas a “patito feo” (pensando en lo que hace años había comentado en este hilo sobre souffre-douleur); pero me decía que no era eso, que era otra cosa con _patito_ y ¡zas! me refrescaste la memoria: en Costa Rica se dice “el patito de la fiesta”.


> El patito de la fiesta. “El mismo Celso que ven ahora, en comerciales, bromista, alegre, ese mismo ha sido desde pequeño”, rescata Lina.
> 
> Pero el número 5 de la Selección Nacional tuvo que lidiar contra las bromas y pagar el derecho de piso desde muy niño.
> 
> “Él era pequeñillo y gordo, siempre lo molestábamos. Además, era el menor del grupo, entonces, siempre tuvo que jugar contra otros mucho mayores que él, eso le forjó mucho carácter”, contó su amigo Renato, justo en el planché donde vivieron sus mejores momentos de infancia en Llorente de Tibás.
> 
> Vargas, Gabriel. «Celso Borges: el baterista incógnito, el niño alegre, el ‘Chel’ de sus amigos.» _La Nación. _ 3 de junio de 2014. www.nacion.com/deportes/brasil-2014/Celso-emBorgesem-Chel-baterista-incognito-Los_Mundialistas_0_1416258407.html


----------



## totor

El pato de la boda es una expresión rioplatense, creo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Según el diccionario Collins español/inglés, la expresión es "latinoamericana".


----------



## swift

Cabe añadir que _el pato de la fiesta_ puede cubrir los dos significados (chivo expiatorio y blanco de burlas).

Encontré un ejemplo en un medio digital argentino que ilustra la acepción que nos interesa en este hilo:


> Nació Merlín Atahualpa, el hijo de Natalia Oreiro y Ricardo Mollo
> 
> hilandofino · 26 Ene 2012 - 14:13
> Pobre Chico. Los padres no deberían ofenderse cuando solicitan el cambio de nombre en el Registro Civil. Deberían darse cuenta del daño que le hacen: *cuando vaya a la escuela será el pato de la fiesta*.
> 
> http://www.lagaceta.com.ar/nota/474...hualpa-hijo-natalia-oreiro-ricardo-mollo.html


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> Cabe añadir que _el pato de la fiesta_ puede cubrir los dos significados (chivo expiatorio y blanco de burlas).


Gracias, eso iba a preguntar . _"El pato de la boda" _lo relacionaba con pagar culpas ajenas.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Gracias, eso iba a preguntar


Sí, totalmente. Un par de casos en que claramente se refiere a quien carga con las culpas de los demás:


> ¿Alguna vez le ha correspondido ser el “pato de la fiesta”? Es decir, la persona tratada con absoluta injusticia en su organización cuando el resto necesitaba un “chivo expiatorio”.
> 
> Retana, German. «Ante juicios con prejuicios.» _www.incae.edu._ 17 de febrero de 2012. http://www.incae.edu/ES/blog/2012/02/17/ante-juicios-con-prejuicios/Ayudante de bus lesionado con un adoquín cuando salió en defensa del chofer del bus
> 
> Un altercado se produjo entre un cochero y un conductor de ruta, pero el “*pato de la fiesta*” fue el ayudante del bus, quien recibió un adoquinazo en el costado izquierdo.
> 
> Urbina, Marlene. _laverdadnica.com. _29 de noviembre de 2008. http://archivo.laverdadnica.com/noticia/sucesos/page/12


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Ser el pato de la boda", a mi entender, no tiene que ver con el pago de culpas. Es ser aquel de quien los demás se burlan, se aprovechan, etc. Aquel que, en definitiva, es "la comidilla" de otros. Si soy el pato de la boda soy el "boludo de turno". "Pato de la fiesta", bueno, no sé... Mucho me temo que los significados se mezclen y se confundan hasta el punto de tornarse casi indiscernibles.


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> es "la comidilla" de otros


Esa era otra opción que estuve barajando esta mañana. Lo que pasa es que la comidilla se refiere a quien es objeto de críticas, no de burlas.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No estoy tan seguro de que, al margen de la innegable crítica, la burla no esté en danza, más cuando la sátira forma parte de la escena.

*comidilla.*

(Del dim. de _comida_).



*1.* f. coloq. Tema preferido en alguna murmuración o conversación de carácter satírico. _La conducta de fulana es la comidilla de la vecindad._


----------



## swift

Pero hay un fondo de censura. Es más bien objeto de chismes que de burlas (la _comidilla_ puede llegar a ser tal sin enterarse; la _tête de Turc_ por fuerza sabe que lo es).


----------



## totor

Una definición de tantas de 'ser el pato de la boda':

Acabar siendo responsable de algo que se nos endilga, en lo que no tenemos ni arte ni parte. Pagar por culpas ajenas.

Clic.


----------



## swift

Creo que esa acepción es próxima de _pagar los platos rotos_. El _Diccionario de americanismos _de la Asociación de Academias recoge esa misma acepción:





> *pato
> *
> *b. ǁ ~ de la boda.* loc. sust. _Ch_;_ Bo_, _Ar_, _Ur_, pop + cult → espon. Persona que paga las consecuencias de algo de lo que no es responsable. ◆ pavo de la boda.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/damer/?key=pato


En Costa Rica no se usa esa expresión; pero, como se desprende del ejemplo que copié antes de _La Nación_ acerca de Celso Borges, _el patito de la fiesta_ es el blanco de las burlas. En el ejemplo del hijo de Natalia Oreiro, creo que se puede interpretar de las dos maneras (el niño inocente sufrirá por culpa de sus padres; el niño será el blanco de las burlas).


----------

